# Parallelport-Drucker unter KDE

## Ginku

Hallo,

hat eventuell jemand einen heißen Tip (oder Link) für mich, wie ich meinen Drucker unter KDE einrichte - cups oder lprng (is wurscht), ich bekomme nur Beides nicht hin - nicht einmal mit Turboprint (was auf anderen Distris stets problemlos geklappt hat).

Vermutlich mache ich irgend etwas bei der Basiskonfiguration falsch ? Wenn ich cups installiere und mit "/usr/sbin/cupsd" den Cupsdaemon starte, verfüge ich wohl über einen Druckerserver, kann auch den passenden Treiber via KDE-Kontrollzentrum einrichten, nur der Drucker reagiert nicht.

Wenn ich cups de- und lprng installiere, kann ich leider den lpd-Daemon nicht laden -> /usr/sbin/lpd -> "Get_local_host: hostname 'gentoo.ginku.de' bad"

Die Gentoo-Anleitung für die Druckereinrichtung unter Gnome habe ich wohl gefunden, bringt mich aber nicht recht weiter.

Wäre für einen Hinweis dankbar.

Allerseits schönen Sonntag noch  :Smile: 

Ginku

----------

## ajordan

Gibt es in deiner Systemlog beim booten einen Eintrag in der Art 

```
parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

parport0: Printer, HEWLETT-PACKARD PHOTOSMART P1000

parport_pc: Via 686A parallel port: io=0x378

```

?

Wenn nicht, ueberpruefe mal deine kernelconfig.

Alex

----------

## Ginku

 *ajordan wrote:*   

> Gibt es in deiner Systemlog beim booten einen Eintrag in der Art 
> 
> ```
> parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP,TRISTATE]
> 
> ...

 

Zunächst danke für den Hinweis, Alex.

Die Ausgabe gibt es tatsächlich beim Boot nicht. Allerdings habe ich die Parallelportunterstützung jeweils als Modul einkompiliert und zwar wie folgt: 

-> Parallel port support     und

-> Charcter devices: parallel printer support

    (das sollte es doch gewesen sein, oder ?)

Ich lade dann (cups ist installiert) mittels "/usr/sbin/cupsd" den Druckerserver und mit modprobe parport bzw. lp die nötigen Module  (soweit richtig ?)

Alsdann gehe ich in das Kontrollzentrum (KDE 3.1) und rufe den Assistenten für die Druckerverwaltung auf. Dort scheitere ich aber bereits an der Festlegung der Schnittstelle (local port selection).

D.h., noch bevor ich überhaupt zur Treiber-Auswahl für meinen Canon S750 komme.

Sobald ich "Parallel" anklicke, kommt "fehlende Adresse". Offensichtlich ist die Schnittstelle noch nicht erkannt oder noch kein /dev angelegt ?

Ein "dmesg" bringt: lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Ich denke, es fehlt nur noch eine Kleinigkeit. 

Wer weiß welche  :Wink: 

Grüße

Ginku

----------

## ajordan

Ich  hab den kernel wie folgt compiliert:<M> Parallel port support

<M>   PC-style hardware

<M>     Multi-IO cards (parallel and serial)                            [x]     Use FIFO/DMA if available (EXPERIMENTAL)                                [ ]     SuperIO chipset support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                  [ ]   Support foreign hardware                                                  [x]   IEEE 1284 transfer modes

und den zweiten Punkt wie bei dir angegeben als Modul.

Dann starte ich den Dienst cups mit 

```
 /etc/init.d/cupsd start
```

und kann dann den Drucker direkt im Systemverwaltungsmodus als neue Druckerklasse unter  Parallel Port #1 auswaehlen.

Alex

----------

## Ginku

 *ajordan wrote:*   

> Ich  hab den kernel wie folgt compiliert:<M> Parallel port support
> 
> <M>   PC-style hardware
> 
> <M>     Multi-IO cards (parallel and serial)                            [x]     Use FIFO/DMA if available (EXPERIMENTAL)                                [ ]     SuperIO chipset support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                  [ ]   Support foreign hardware                                                  [x]   IEEE 1284 transfer modes
> ...

 

Danke, muss ich checken.........

----------

## photocolor

 :Embarassed:   möchte mich mal hier mit einhängen.

Ich habe solch ein ähnliches Problem, bin aber etwas weiter...so denke ich...

Zunächst hatte ich gar keinen Device... das sagte mir Linux auch beim Start so beleiläufig  mit "Konnte LP nicht Device zuordnen" od. s.ä. 

Nachdem ich dann im 

 Parallel port support  den IEEE 1284 transfer modes

einkompiliert hatte wurde der Device richtig zugeordnet und ordunungsgemäß in den Kernel geladen - ein 

 "cat testdatei >/dev/lp0" 

gbit der Drucker auch aus!!!

 :Question:   Weder unter Cups noch unter LPD lassen sich ausdrucke aus KDE-Applikationen  machen, d.h. das Papier bleibt weiss! (ich habe einen HP4L).

Bin derzeit so am rumprobieren...

cu 

michi

----------

## Ginku

 *photocolor wrote:*   

> :Weder unter Cups noch unter LPD lassen sich ausdrucke aus KDE-Applikationen  machen, d.h. das Papier bleibt weiss! (ich habe einen HP4L).michi

 

Hallo michi,

danke für Dein Einhängen, das erhöht meine Erwartungshaltung an eine Neukompilierung meines Kernels heute Abend nochmals  :Wink: 

Also funzt es bei Dir nur unter KDE nicht. Ich hatte da mal ein ähnliches Problem mit SuSE (ganze Weile her). Da ging es dann, nachdem ich irgendwo in den Voreinstellungen die Schriftart geändert hatte. Ist aber nur ein Schuss ins Blaue.

Weiterhin viel Glück uns Beiden  :Smile: 

Gruß

Ginku

----------

## megalomax

hallo beinander

hänge mich auch mal ein   :Cool: 

Habe ebenfalls die tage meinen hp4plus mit cups angebunden. klappt auch alles ganz gut, aber ich kann leider aus kde3 nicht auf die cups treiber zugreifen... meint immer der entsprechende Rechner sein nicht auffindbar ... ?!?

Scheint wohl an irgendwelchen berechtigungen zu liegen... habe in dem Zusammenhang auch einige Probleme mit meinen /etc/hosts einstellungen gehabt - mittlerweile konnte ich aber auch die testseite drucken   :Cool: 

Drucken aus Apps funktioniert nur über andere Print-Server...

Hat jemand vielleicht ne idee ??? Evtl. auch relevante datei-einträge ?!?

tschöwedö

PS: sorry, dass ich den thread geentert habe - kann euch zweine spezielle leider nicht helfen - bin selber erst am gentoo-erforschen   :Confused: 

----------

## Ginku

Also mit der angegebenen Kernelkonfiguraion -danke nochmal- klappt es jetzt, zumindest im Großen und Ganzen.

Es mir möglich, z.B. aus KMail und Konqueror heraus zu drucken.

KWord verweigert dies leider hartnäckig.

Fehlermeldung:

Es gab einen Fehler beim Laden von kdeprint_cups Die Diagnose lautet:  

/usr/kde/3.1/lib/libkdeprint_management.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZN11KMainWindow11finalizeGUIEP13KXMLGUIClientsursdö-sdv

Weiß jemand, was das bedeutet ?

Gute Nacht

Ginku

----------

## Ginku

 *Ginku wrote:*   

> Es mir möglich, z.B. aus KMail und Konqueror heraus zu drucken. KWord verweigert dies leider hartnäckig.
> 
> Fehlermeldung:
> 
> Es gab einen Fehler beim Laden von kdeprint_cups Die Diagnose lautet:  
> ...

 

So, nach Konsultieren der KDE-Print Mailinglist kann ich die Frage jetzt hier selber beantworten: Nach dem KDE Upgrade auf 3.1 war Koffice nicht mehr kompatibel, zumindest, was den Druck anging.

Ein "emerge koffice" bereinigte das  :Idea:  .

Gruß

Ginku

----------

## photocolor

 :Shocked:  -- das finde ich toll, dass du jetzt drucken kannst!!!

leider kommt bei mir immer noch ein weisses blatt raus. ich habe jetzt auch schon mal die treiber ausgetauscht....

ich bin total am ende   :Embarassed:   ich brauche unbedingt hilfe....

HIIIILFE

cu

michi

----------

## Ginku

 *photocolor wrote:*   

>  ich bin total am ende    ich brauche unbedingt hilfe....HIIIILFE

 

Hm...das tut mir aber echt Leid  :Sad: 

Wenn Du aus einer KDE-Anwendung den Druck anstößt, geht doch erst nochmal so ein Fenster auf. Wird denn da Dein Drucker richtig angezeigt ?

Es gibt da auch einen Button "Eigenschaften", über den eine Menge grundsätzliche Dinge noch eingegeben werden können. Vielleicht ist da irgendetwas verstellt/unpassend eingestellt ?

Hast Du den Drucker über die KDE-Druckerverwaltung konfiguriert ?

Bewegt sich eigentlich der Druckkopf während das Papier durchgezogen wird ?

Was passiert, wenn Du aus einer Nicht-KDE-Anwendung heraus druckst - z.B. Open-Office (da muss man allerdings den Drucker nochmals separat einstellen -> http://www.gentoo.de/inhalte/doku/fortgeschritten/drucken/ -> Unterpunkt 2.2 dort).

Ich würde jetzt mal möglichst viele Hardware- und Konfigurationsdetails zusammenstellen und mich an die KDE-Print Mailingliste wenden, die konnten mir ja auch helfen !

http://mail.kde.org/mailman/listinfo/kde-print

Oder ist halt die Tinte alle ......muhahaha  :Wink: 

Viel Glück

Ginku

----------

## py-ro

@photocolor

Hatte genau dasselbe Problem mit nem HP6l (wird über den 4er Treiber angesprochen)

Bei mir lags, wenn ich mich rechtentsinne daran das 

gimp-print (gimp-photoprint) shame on my memory 

irgendwas nicht mitinstalliert war und/oder in der Falschen Reihenfolge mit cups.

Ich kanns aus der Firma leider nicht nachsehen. Ich versuch heut abend nochmal reinzuschauen.

----------

